# Versalab M3 68mm Flat Burrs replacement



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

It about time to renew my Versalab flat burrs.

In the past I've ordered the replacements direct from Versalab. I have read some other burrs are suitable for the M3.

Versalab replacements would cost approx £110/£120 including postage & HM customs duty etc. In the past I have escaped import duty but nowadays everything seems to get caught.

I have read that some La Cimbali 68mm burrs fit the Versalab. Anyone know about this?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

OK Found what I have been looking for at $66 (approx £43) including shipping from USA..There will probably be a bit (max £8 I think) of duty to pay

I'll put the address on here just in case someone else is looking at any time: [email protected]

Very helpful guy & also has masses of all kind of machine & grinder spares.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron, ask them to send the burrs US post - you can add insurance for peace of mind and you will probably be OK duty-wise. I've done this with burrs from Baratza US and a couple of other purchases from them and have not been hit with VAT and import tax. Items took about seven days to arrive.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If they do get pulled it's £8+20% roughly


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> ask them to send the burrs US post -


Thanks for that - they are coming USPS International Priority


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I'll put the address on here just in case someone else is looking at any time: [email protected]


Yes, this is Michael Teahan, one of the most knowledgeable and helpful people you will find in coffee.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Versalab replacement burrs arrived this morning with the cost price clearly stated on the label.

Customs were kind to me & it got through without any additional charges.

Throughly recommend Michael at Espresso Resource for his service. Has a very copious list of spares on his website.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Ron,

I wish i had seen this thread earlier as i bought two sets of these from EspressoParts in the US

La Cimbali "DRM" Burr Set - 68 x 43 x 8mm

although it looks as though your shipping was a lot less.









All the best

Eric


----------

